# Mem-Day weekend at the Point



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

It was a blast!!!

Went with two buddies and never left the beach(except for more Ice and bait). Spoke to a lot of nice folks and Tommy Farmer (dude is a casting beast). 

Pix are of the 9 blues that we cought and we missed more than we could count due fish throwing the hook or line breaking.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

pretty work!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was nice to meet you guys!!

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work on them blues.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

damn I didnt know Tommy was out there! I would have introduced myself and prob asked for a few pointers, but I gotta admit.....even though my casting technique is weird.....I was outcasting EVERYONE that was around me:fishing:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*go ahead*

pinch yourself, it's just a dream.....:beer:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice jobs guys... when are you heading down again?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

If I'm not too tired from my trip back from houston tonight, I'm thinking about it (I gonna ask my bro and Kitt again).

I didn't even unpack the truck.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice work on those blues...


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice pics - what were you using for bait / rigs???


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

In my previous post I meant to ask 
(1) wait bait were you using and
(2) how were you fishing it, i.e., fishfinder rig on bottom, pyrimid sinker/double hooks, using any floats?

Again, nice sized blues!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

congrats on the catch.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Rig: Short 3" fishfinder rig with 8-10/0 circle hooks

Bait: chunked peanut bunker 2"x2" piece, but I saw people use half of that and produce the same results.

Must get bait over the bar!!


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> damn I didnt know Tommy was out there! I would have introduced myself and prob asked for a few pointers, but I gotta admit.....even though my casting technique is weird.....I was outcasting EVERYONE that was around me:fishing:



I think we've all come to realize just how great you are, and if we haven't, I'm sure you'll remind us again. . . and again. . . and again.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

:spam:


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

OBX_Nomad said:


> I think we've all come to realize just how great you are, and if we haven't, I'm sure you'll remind us again. . . and again. . . and again.


lol...and the "least humble award" goes to...fishinaddiction


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey now! I never said WHO was around me 


Those guys with their Zebcos are intimidating


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

1obxnut said:


> It was a blast!!!
> 
> Went with two buddies and never left the beach(except for more Ice and bait). Spoke to a lot of nice folks and Tommy Farmer (dude is a casting beast).
> 
> Pix are of the 9 blues that we cought and we missed more than we could count due fish throwing the hook or line breaking.


Nice feesh... I noticed you said fish missed.. those weren't Kitt's fish that were missed... LOL... OOohhhhhh Oohhhhhhh .. SPSP at it's finest..


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

There quite a few of those!! 

If I could figure out how to post that video on here I would..


----------

